# Egg sharing at Herts and Essex



## june13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello, We are in the process of applying to egg share and wanted to know if anyone knew their policy on how the eggs are shared. They say a minimum of 6 eggs but what happens if you get less?. I know some clinics say you can have a free cycle if you donate all or keep all and not egg share again with them but what is it at Herts and Essex?  Thank you


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi,
Are you wanting to be a donor or a recipient ?
Thanks


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

I am on the programme as an egg sharer waiting for a recipient and I'm sure it's half , you will have a test to see your egg reserve And depending on that I think they know of you will have sufficient eggs on collection or not . That's how it's been explained to me .


----------



## june13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi MrsG,
I'm wanting to be a donor. My AMH is 34.8 but I only had 6 eggs on my last ivf as it was a trial and they thought the trigger was suboptimal in my case. I know I should have a lot my eggs with my AMH but I'm just worrying, just wondered what options they give you should you get less than the amount they require. How long have you be waiting?


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think if you only had 2 eggs for instance they give you the option to keep both , but obviously would not get the reduces ivf/Icsi...
I have been waiting nearly 6 months now . Registered in November 2013!


----------



## june13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow that's a long wait, did they give you a rough idea of how long when you signed up?


----------



## MrsG1984 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes they had advised 3-6 months max! But unfortunately just my luck that we are 6 months down the line and not a recipient in sight !
Just seems a shame because of someone's height ( as I'm 6ft) we seem to not be put forward.


----------



## june13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear it's taken so long, fingers crossed you get some good news soon


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Hiya!

I've egg shared with H&E twice now and each time was successful. Their egg policy is half half or if you get under 6 you are given the option of donating all or keeping all. If you donate them all you're given a free cycle but usually not accepted on the programm again.  If you keep them all you're liable for the costs of the cycle and again probably not accepted to share again. Your AMH will be tested anyway so they'll have an idea of how many eggs to expect from you. 

The first time I was matched within 2 months and the second time I was matched within a few days of my tests coming back. 

Good luck with your cycles ladies, you're in good hands!!


----------



## june13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Ticky, thank you for the info, it's really helpful  . Did you do the pipelle with your cycles?. My AMH is 34.8 but I'm worrying as my last cycle I only had 6 eggs and only 4 mature. It was a trial though with does of 115 gonal f and an experimental trigger so I'm just hoping its because of that as I had 15 follies over 14mm. How long did it take for your blood tests to come back?


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

I didn't have the pipelle with my first cycle but did with my second, they both worked though. My bloods took a while to come back the first time but they were faster the second.....none of that is actually helpful is it.


----------



## june13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol it is helpful as it's encouraging you have had success both cycles with Herts and Essex, just hope it's second time lucky for us


----------

